

Steve Jobs' Reality Distortion Field - bennesvig
http://www.cstthegate.com/davetrott/2011/11/steve-jobs-reality-distortion-field/

======
vannevar
_You have to get people to want to do the impossible._

I'm not sure that this is really the conclusion to be drawn. From the examples
given, I'd say it's more like "You have to get people to do things that don't
seem to be worth the effort." Jobs had a knack for spotting the small
differences in a product that payed off in big differences in market share.

------
badclient
I don't think Steve Jobs' having this type of reality distortion field was as
special as his ability to see them through.

In fact, for many founders, the reality distortion field is what hurts them.
They think so far ahead about all that they can do. And yet, they fail at
executing--I would argue in big part because of their reality distortion
field.

